# Strange goings on with the LSE



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

I have logged in to my shares account to see a 21,510% increase in one of my investments, from a book cost of £200.36 to a current valuation of £43,299.05!!

I clicked the sell button, but the offer is only for 30p per share.

Has anyone else come across this today? Im wondering if its just a bug in the data broadcast, but the price has gone up and down to this amount a couple of times today? Ive not noticed it on any other shares, but both Halifax and thisismoney.co.uk are showing the same increases at the same times for these shares.


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, i had some call me and tell me that my RBS shares were worth £50, so i logged straight on and they were showing at 50p. There must have been an error somewhere along the line!


----------

